# Jack tumor metastasized



## JackandReaganMom (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi there, we found a tumor in my 6 year old dog Jack's chest a year ago. We treated it with strong meds and it didn't grow at all. Fast forward to July 7, Jack went in for a cloudy eye. Well, even with a drug regiment, a specialist suggest removing jacks right eye was best option while still treating left eye for glaucoma. We were told by the specialist that the glaucoma is being caused by another disease, possibly cancer, and had jacks eye sent to pathology. That was Thursday and he's been better, but the yesterday he began coughing up blood. I took him to our vet and she took X-rays which show his small tumor has metasticized very quickly to his throat and other areas in his chest. My vet sent the films to our internist who is consulting with her right now. His gums are not going back to pink with pressure which is worrisome to our vet due to oxygen? I have been on a roller coaster with this dog and I just don't understand how he's had all these problems and my 13 year old golden is happy and reasonably healthy. He can't hear but that's about it. Anyone else been through this roller coaster? I could use some advice. Thanks for reading, Barb


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I'm so sorry! How awful for you. Praying for Jack..


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear the sad news about Jack. Cancer in itself is a rollercoaster! Back in July you say Jack had a tumor on his chest. What was the cause of the tumor? What tests were done, and what meds was Jack on? Has your dog seen an oncologist(specialist)? Sorry about the questions, but to be clear, was Jack diagnosed with cancer in July? I wish I could help but know this forum is a great place for support and information!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

How are you and Jack? Sending you both hugs!


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sorry to this about Jake. I will sending you guys good thoughts and prayers. Abby was only 9 years old, healthy, never overweight, always ran non stop. Until June 7th we took her the ER vets thinking she had a kidney infection turned out she had cancer in her spleen and heart. She was so healthy and somehow she died from cancer. Our 12 year old golden no real major health issues other than bad hips. Abby only 6 weeks after we were told about her cancer. I feel that the kind of cancer Abby must had been in her family lines. We did find the breeder we got her from and talked to the neighbor about the dogs he had, turned out the breeder loss some of his own dogs to cancer. Which kind we don't know, we never could get the breeder to call us or talk to us. So trust me, my family and I know all about the cancer roller coaster. I wish you guys good luck with Jake.


----------

